# no power to tractor



## skiatook (Dec 31, 2011)

I attempted to jump my cub cadet ltx 1040 tractor and I think I got the cables reversed. When I attempted to start it, it did nothing. I replaced the battery and still no power to anything. No lights, No nothing. I understand that there is a fuse between the solenoid and starter. I don't see it. Do I need to take the engine cover off ? I'm really not retarded but this things kicken my butt.

Thanks, alot Skiatook


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

You should have an in-line fuse somewhere between the battery and the starter. Just follow your main wiring harness. Bye


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

On some Cub Cadet fuses are located between battery and steering post...tight area.


----------



## skiatook (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks guys, I found the fuse. You lift the seat up, take the battery out, Take the metal battery holder out and on the main wiring harness is a 20 amp fuse. Its the flat one and probably hard to see because its dirty. Anyway that was the problem. 60 cents later it started just like new. Thanks for the help. I just signed up this morning and already I recieved enought info to find the problem

thanks Bulldog and Thomas.

Skiatook


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Great job Bulldog and Thomas thats what this site is all about....:thumbsup:......


----------

